# Mi14- an accident...



## v2 (May 11, 2006)

today:
http://rapidshare.de/files/20206130/Video0511-1949_TVP1_.mpg.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2006)

That doesn't look good, I hope everyone was OK.


----------



## v2 (May 11, 2006)

Not so good, one person died...


----------



## v2 (May 12, 2006)

full video..
http://www.ogrish.com/archives/russ...r_crashes_into_the_sea_japan_May_12_2006.html


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2006)

I noticed that when the helo flipped over, it looked like the landing gear were down. That is likely why it didn't rise up correctly from the water.


----------



## Tiger (May 14, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I noticed that when the helo flipped over, it looked like the landing gear were down. That is likely why it didn't rise up correctly from the water.



It looks like he pushed the nose forward expecting it to climb but due to the extra drag created by the gear being down, the nose went forward but no altitude was gained.


----------



## pbfoot (May 14, 2006)

i dont think the gear would cause that much of a problem but it looks like he should rotated the opposite way instead of digging his nose in which more then likely flooded so it appears to me


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

My professional opinion is; "Duh, he ****ed up, boss ... "


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

LMFAO....


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2006)

and now...


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2006)

more- last trip:


----------

